
Man filmed being dragged off United flight causes outrage in China - staz
http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/11/asia/united-passenger-dragged-off-china-reaction/
======
jlebrech
I just can't believe they couldn't find a volunteer to make their next flight
free. disgusting.

